# Powerbelts and TC's Omega???



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I recently bought a TC Omega and have been out sighting it in and shooting it but have found that my bullet of choice, the TC Shockwave, especially in 300 grain is extremely hard to load. I have used Powerbelts before in my old Win Apex and know they are probably one, if not the easiest, muzzleloader bullet to load and shoot. Does anyone have any experience shooting Powerbelts in their Thompson Center rifles, I'm just wondering about accuracy, I'm sure they will work fine but I am just wanting something that will shoot give or take a few inches at 100 yards.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Power Belts shoot very well in TC's.
Both of my sons shoot them in theirs.
They both like to use loose powerd and not pellets though.
You will need to work up a load for your gun, so ya better hit the range real soon!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

True that, I am going one more time to shoot a few powerbelts and then hopefully by Wednesday night something will fall to the Omega!!


----------

